# detroit passenger trains in the 60's and 70's



## white rabbitt (Apr 22, 2013)

i had no idea detroit had that meny trains going in and out of detroit


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh, yes. My father and uncle used to travel in and out of MCS when they were in the Army during the 1960s. It's a shame that building is still abandoned, but there is a historical society working on restoring it. I wish someone would buy it, renovate it, and reopen it as an office building or hotel. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 22, 2013)

As one who was fortunate enough to have seen MCS when it was in it's heyday , and who Loves old Train Stations, Sadly Detroit is in such a Mess that it will probably be torn down and replaced by a Parking Lot!  (they are trying to save the NYC Station in Buffalo also and New York, Cinnci, Kansas City and Utica have all done a Good job of saving Grand Old Stations! If only NYP had had Jackie O to Spearhead saving it like GCT!!!)


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, the location is not ideal. Were it closer to Greektown, they could reopen it as a hotel and casino. They could even do a cool train theme and make it all fancy art deco inside. Unfortunately, it's across from the old Tiger Stadium (now an empty lot), and that area of town isn't exactly tourist-friendly. :unsure:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for providing this.

Sadly, there is nothing unusual about cities having so many more trains back then.

One can argue all day about the quality of rail service back then, but there is no question about the quantity.

Too bad the narrator did not give the names of the trains.


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 22, 2013)

sorcha as a kid i once was accross the street from tiger stadium

at the detroit lion ticket office, stayed up all night in line to buy tickets

for thanksgiving day game i felt safe then,


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 22, 2013)

A Detroit <> Chicago service on GT-CN that lasted until Amtrak. The Blue Water uses a portion of this route now.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 22, 2013)

white rabbitt said:


> sorcha as a kid i once was accross the street from tiger stadiumat the detroit lion ticket office, stayed up all night in line to buy tickets
> 
> for thanksgiving day game i felt safe then,


We used to go to Tiger Stadium when I was a kid (during the 80s), and it was already kind of sketchy in that area.


----------



## DET63 (Apr 23, 2013)

NS VIA Fan said:


> A Detroit <> Chicago service on GT-CN that lasted until Amtrak. The Blue Water uses a portion of this route now.


Would such a train name even be politically correct nowadays?


----------



## Eric S (Apr 23, 2013)

Wasn't one of the Empire Service trains named "Mohawk" fairly recently, just before all trains were named "Empire Service"?


----------



## DET63 (May 15, 2013)

I don't know about the names used for Empire Service trains, but New York Central's 4-8-2 steam locomotives (of which two survive) were called "Mohawks" (rather than "Mountains," a designation used by other railroads).


----------

